
Disciplined monthly equity investing - deepGem
Do any of you commit a regularly monthly amount to investment in equity instruments such as Vanguard total index fund VTSMX? This is supposed to be the most failproof method to create long term wealth. If so, I&#x27;d be curious to know how difficult or easy this process is ? I have used Ameritrade and even though you can setup recurring debits from the bank, you can&#x27;t automatically buy every month. There are these robo advisor companies but even they don&#x27;t have this feature of automated regular buys. Like I can&#x27;t just submit a trade like &#x27;Buy $500 VTSMX every month&#x27; and the broker does the rest. Am I missing something ?
======
cimmanom
I’ve set up automated monthly buys exactly like that in the past using Schwab.
It was very easy. Though as int_0 points out, some funds have minimum purchase
amounts.

The robo-advisors will let you do monthly automated investments but generally
won’t let you choose what you invest in, only a “risk profile” (which ends up
being a selection of investments not unlike a Vanguard target fund afaict).

I also once had a 401k that would let you choose a fund allocation in advance
(from a depressingly limited selection) and would auto-purchase with each
payroll deposit.

------
int_0
for Vanguard Total Stock Market Index Fund Investor Shares The minimum
investment for this fund is 3000 dollars if i'm not mistaken.

